# Serenity Hospital Oct 14



## DirtyJigsaw (Oct 8, 2014)

Good evening all, 

All new report style, mainly down to reading Dugie's reports and for them being so involving. So, for that, i thank you Dugie! 

It is with great pleasure that i bring you a report that i have been wanting to bring you since i got into exploring. As some of you know, i started exploring in Jan this year, so it has only been 9 months and i am still new to the community really as some of you have been exploring for years!
I remember seeing photos of this place when i started and was looking at peoples reports etc. It just stood out for me down to the fact it was a hospital (one of my fave types of sites to explore), it had loads of stuff to see, the site itself is huge, and the fact it was known that it was quite hard to actually get in there in the first place.

So, the explore itself, what can i say? I have been here twice before, first time with MrDan, second time with MrDan and my girlfriend (whose an explorer too, we actually met at St. Peter's Morgue) and both times before we had been caught. The first time i got busted ever exploring was at this site and it was because we were in the grounds and couldnt find a way in, then we heard dogs. We looked and in the car park was about 5 police cars with dogs in the back and 2 police officers standing at the back of their car with the boot up. So me and MrDan walked over to them to give ourselves up. Second time we got caught, it was by secca this time and their boss wasnt in as of yet, so he didnt call the police, but took our details and our photos and sent us on our way.

SO THIRD TIME LUCKY! 

Visited with MrDan (of course) and Cachewoo.

MrDan came to pick me up at silly o clock, and then we went to pick up Sweetpea, but, he was still sleeping! We never heard from him until we were about 10 mins away from our target haha! We met Cachewoo at the agreed spot (minus Big C, who also overslept) and got our camera gear together. We made our way towards Serenity in the cover of darkness 
We made it into the grounds the same way we had done the 2 previous times before and had a rough idea where we were going. We were walking towards one of the many buildings when we saw a torch roaming from side to side along a pathway, so all 3 of us made haste to the way we had just came and hid behind a wall for about 10 mins. When we thought the coast was clear, we pressed on. We managed to get inside a building a quietly celebrated, although, it was premature, as the way into the main building was blocked and chained so we had to come up with another plan/route. 
We made our way out of the building we were in and towards the main one, after not too long, we were in!!  This was it, the main building. Me and MrDan had been waiting to long for this! So we got our camera gear out and set up, and started snapping away.

This report will be very picture heavy as we spent 10 hours inside taking photos!

First main room we come across is this one, one i had seen in those photos and reports of people who had been lucky enough to get inside and take photos.


IMG_2680 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_2683 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_2705 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_2708 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_2715 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_2729 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr

We got to one of the corridors that had drawn me to this place in the first instance. As you can see, the sun was out at this time and due to there being so many windows, we had to keep low at all times around here.


IMG_2731 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_2734 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_2735 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr

Signs of decay were evident as this hospital has been closed for 5 years now


IMG_2741 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr

I saw a face on a door!!


IMG_2745 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr

As you can imagine, so many doors and so many rooms


IMG_2749 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr

As i just said too, this place has been closed for 5 years, in some places you really wouldnt think so


IMG_2752 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_2753 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_2755 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr

More corridors and more rooms


IMG_2763 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr

I came across this room, and found it very creepy, just what i like!!


IMG_2776 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_2779 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_2785 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr

Recently at an earlier explore, i by mistakenly zoomed in whilst taken a photo, or Zoom Bursting, so know i started being creative with it, it works great on long corridors


IMG_2789 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_2798 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_2802 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_2803 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr

At this point i went off exploring and wondering on my own further than i had done before, we had been inside for afew hours now, and then i found what i had been looking forward to finding 

Sorry about the amount of photos of this staircase, it truly is amazing!!


IMG_2812 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_2816 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_2822 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_2834 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_2810 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_2825 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr

Then we came across the rehab gym 


IMG_2836 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr

By now, we had been in for about 4 hours or so, so i needed to have a sit down. 


IMG_2839 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_2841 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr

Then we had to get a group shot messing around on the ropes of course


IMG_2876 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr

Although, by doing this, we could have got caught as just as we had got off the ropes with them still swinging, we heard footsteps and aradio, it was SECCA! MrDan and cachewoo got outta the gym asap and i just ducked and didnt want to move. Lucky the bottom windows to he gym are frosted glass. I saw his shadow go past, and then i legged it out and we made our way to the next floor up!

PHEW!!


IMG_2842 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_2844 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_2849 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr

I thought this was quite funny


IMG_2851 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_2859 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr

Came acorss the Burn Unit and found these bad boys!!


IMG_2866 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_2887 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr

More Zoom Bursting


IMG_2889 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr

Found some old computers!!


IMG_2895 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_2892 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_2901 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr

Came across some operating theatres too  


IMG_2919 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_2922 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr

A very Pink Ward


IMG_2925 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_2934 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr

We then found the A and E department!!
So many machines and equipment just left there, amazing. Was nice to have free roam and just walk around it as we please. 


IMG_2941 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_2942 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_2944 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_2947 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_2950 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr

The MRI Scanner was huge!


IMG_2954 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr

And had to get a DirtyJigsaw selfie there, bit blurry but was a long exposure, very dark in there!!


IMG_2960 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_2964 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_2967 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_2968 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_2972 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr

Cachewoo came up with this idea which i thought was great!!


IMG_2969 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr

Some of the rooftops! 


IMG_2983 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_2987 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr

We hadnt found the hospital beds as of yet, so kept looking!!


IMG_2992 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr

And then found them


IMG_2994 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_3001 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr

Fancy an old banana??


IMG_3009 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


IMG_3014 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr

How awkward is this seating arrangement?!


IMG_3016 by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr

And finally, one for fun


JIGSAW by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr

Longest report i have ever done, if you made it to the end then well done!!

It was a great day after spending so long inside and to get out without being seen or caught was even better!!

Up there as one of my fave places and explores to date!

I hope you enjoyed my report and photos.

Cheers for the great company MrDan and Cachewoo!!

Thanks for looking

DirtyJigsaw


----------



## mockingbird (Oct 8, 2014)

Brilliant report mate, you may have twisted my leg, despite me saying ive stopped for this year, really enjoyed looking through all these, a complete report in my view, with some beautiful shots to counter it


----------



## stu8fish (Oct 8, 2014)

Great one and some top pics with it. I gotta get my arse down there sometime.


----------



## Big C (Oct 8, 2014)

Gutted, just gutted.
Brilliant work, next time I won't be at a stag do the night before.

GUTTED


----------



## krela (Oct 8, 2014)

It's all about that staircase.


----------



## brickworx (Oct 8, 2014)

krela said:


> It's all about that staircase.



True that...never seen owt like it...nice explore me Jigsaw.


----------



## tumble112 (Oct 8, 2014)

More pics the merrier, a truly outstanding location. As regards to your write up, I wonder how many relationships start in a morgue?


----------



## Mikeymutt (Oct 8, 2014)

That's a great report mate with some top notch photos to go with it


----------



## LittleOz (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm with Krela on this one, the staircase looks a beauty. Third time lucky, well done guys.


----------



## skankypants (Oct 9, 2014)

You gone and done it now shag!...super report,,,,I know this one was your "beast"....we had a tough time here with security too,but realy glad you cracked the old girl in the end....smoke me a kipper for the next revisit


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Oct 9, 2014)

tumble1 said:


> More pics the merrier, a truly outstanding location. As regards to your write up, I wonder how many relationships start in a morgue?



Hahahaha, yeah, i know. Sounds mad tbh doesnt it!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Oct 9, 2014)

skankypants said:


> You gone and done it now shag!...super report,,,,I know this one was your "beast"....we had a tough time here with security too,but realy glad you cracked the old girl in the end....smoke me a kipper for the next revisit



Yeah, i was so gutted both times leaving here and not getting in to see what it has to offer, and yeah, it has so much! 

The staircase really is something to behold. I even stood at the top or very bottom without my camera just looking down/up. Its special indeed


----------



## AveVecron (Oct 9, 2014)

Absolutely speechless! Great report, have linked to several friends! :~)


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Oct 9, 2014)

AveVecron said:


> Absolutely speechless! Great report, have linked to several friends! :~)



Thanks very much!!  Always nice to know its enjoyed, and sharing it with your friends is very nice of you, cheers!


----------



## Zedstar (Oct 9, 2014)

Brilliant mate, really really good.... its now high on my list


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Oct 9, 2014)

Zedstar said:


> Brilliant mate, really really good.... its now high on my list



Thanks  It was always at the top of my list, always. So glad ive ticked it off. Sheffield Crown Courts is prob the next big one on/near the top of my list tbh.....soon


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 9, 2014)

Your right its amazing its been closed 5 years its so clean!Cracking report and photos.


----------

